
FastMRI Open Source AI Research Tools from Facebook and NYU School of Medicine - jimarcey
https://code.fb.com/ai-research/fastmri/
======
moneil971
"We hope that the release of this landmark data set, the largest-ever
collection of fully sampled MRI raw data, will provide researchers with the
tools necessary to achieve even greater acceleration factors"

